# Touch of winter



## mr.fish (Dec 2, 2007)

Finally some snow to add to the cold temps. I expected a little more, but we only recieved a dusting. I can't wait for the heavy stuff. 

How much snow did everyone get?

Stony creek, Pa (local trout creek)


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

we had some here in manahawkin nj


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 2, 2007)

hmmm...nothing here yet today and I am not far north of you guys....maybe its headed my way!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's a couple pics I took this morning of my patio and outside in the front. I'm not gonna go out until '08


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics man


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

Great photos guys, BTW - that pic makes the Stony look huge, most spots you can step across without getting your feet wet. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

You guys keep the snow up there!  

If we get an inch of snow here and it sticks the schools close, due to all of the county roads the buses can't travel. A couple of years ago we had to make up 14 days of school, which cut into my summer fishing time.


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 2, 2007)

it's snowing now! on and off for the past hour


----------



## shamoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Man I hate winter


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Man I hate winter


Take up ice fishing and you'll start to like it more.


----------



## Mattman (Dec 3, 2007)

8" of white stuff here in central MN. That'll ruin the 4" of ice we had on the lakes! Highs in the teens if we're lucky. -6° this morning as I headed out of the house.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Mattman said:


> 8" of white stuff here in central MN. That'll ruin the 4" of ice we had on the lakes! Highs in the teens if we're lucky. -6° this morning as I headed out of the house.




:shock: oh man! I just got the chills.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

All this talk of snow is making me rethink my decision to head to jersey for the holidays, with my luck ill be snowed in for a month................. Oh BAH HUMBUG, stupid snow!!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't wait to get our first snow this year, it's always a hilarious situation. Everyone gets into a mad panic and runs out to buy milk and bread. Then they all go 15mph on the way home and still manage to drive into the median. Schools close before the first flake ever falls. Then when most of the 2" of snow melts the next day people still call in to work and say they can't get out of the driveway!

I love winter!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2014)

Snow day today! :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337805#p337805 said:


> Captain Ahab » Fri Jan 03, 2014 11:40 am[/url]"]Snow day today! :mrgreen:



You're welcome that we didn't hog all the snow to ourselves here. You can have the bitter cold when we're done with it too.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337805#p337805 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 12:40[/url]"]Snow day today! :mrgreen:



Yeah Man!!! We got about 6" down here in Southern New Joisey. :lol:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 5, 2014)

Since New years day we have gotten 16/17 inches of very powdery snow. Sunday night starts a sub-zero cold snap with highs of -11.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337998#p337998 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Sun Jan 05, 2014 10:22 am[/url]"]Since New years day we have gotten 16/17 inches of very powdery snow. Sunday night starts a sub-zero cold snap with highs of -11.



Weather.com site says a high of -12 Monday with wind chill at -47 up here in North Chicago. I still have to go to work Monday morning too.


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 5, 2014)

I grew up in Pa. along the Delaware. I still remember what it was like. Feel bad for you guys. This is the white stuff I've delt with for the last 40 years. Oh, it's terrible  

Big brother, visiting from Pa., doesn't look amused, does he!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 5, 2014)

We got 6" the other night. Supposed to get more tonight


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jan 5, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> I grew up in Pa. along the Delaware. I still remember what it was like. Feel bad for you guys. This is the white stuff I've delt with for the last 40 years. Oh, it's terrible
> Big brother, visiting from Pa., doesn't look amused, does he!


Very funny GGoldy......+2.....still laughing....Bro needs to move south. Just came off the back porch after 2hrs with my favorite brew watching the seagulls 
chase the pinfish in the canal. 75 degrees is truly terrible. Jerry


----------

